# Like new 1985 16’ Starcraft



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Everything inside this boat is new 
New Floor 3/4 marine grade plywood 
New Transom 1.5 marine grade plywood 
Nautolex flooring 
All wires and switches new
3 new batteries 
2 bank charger 
New cables for the outboards 
Every nut, screw and rivit was taken out and replaced with stainless 
Main motor is an evinrude 1986 40hp. Motor has been gone though and has the impeller and water pump changed 
Kicker is a 94 9.9. It has been converted to a 15 hp and a long shaft so it wouldn’t cavitate while trolling fast got musky. The impeller and water pump are also new on this motor 
Both motors have been cleaned inside and out and painted 
Bow mount is a minnkota 24v 70lb with auto pilot. Have 2 key fobs and the foot pedal for it 
2- triple tite lok rod holders as well as 2 single rod holders 
Hummingbird 597 with down scan 
I am sure there are other things I have missed. It must be seen to truly appreciate. I had it out today and ran like a top. Call or message me for details 
7k obo 
Located in strongsville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I cannot post pics. This app won’t let me upload them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Price?


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Updated with price and location 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Last bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Sold. Thanks OGF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

